# Today I picked up pixie... And Darcy!!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Uh ohh... Chihuahua addiction alert!
Today I went to pick up pixie she is absolutely amazing... She has a sister (black and tan) who still hadnt been sold and I just couldn't refuse her. 
She is just adorable so I decided to get both sisters. Millie and Gucci are loving the new additions! I decided to call the Black and Tan girl darcy and as you all know the solid black is called pixie.
Me and millie just went on a nice walk whilst the puppies were all snuggled up together having a nap Curtis watched them whilst I was out.
Pixie and darcy are just so cute there so small there tummies look huge after they have ate haha!
Gucci gets her injection on Wednesday to she will be able to join me and millie on walks soon!
I've taken loads of photos 

Mine and Millie's walk




Meet Darcy! ....




The car journey home...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Once we got home!





So now I have 4 fur babies and couldn't be happier with them!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG OMG EEEEEE IM OVERLOADED WITH PUPPY CUTENESS!!!
Defos need to meet the gang they're all beauties!!! also welcome to the black and tan club  hows things going your house will be mayhem so cute!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG you are officially a crazy Chihuahua lady lol!!!! Three puppies at the same time is going to be hard work (and now you will need another crate and name plaque lol)
Pixie and Darcy are both adorable, I can see why you couldn't resist, but rather you than me


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha !!! i'm so surprised :toothy8: . Pixie and Darcy are adorable. Congrats , the pics are so cute .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! Talk about impulse buying 😳! You will have your hands full. Very good looking group of pups ❤congrats!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> OMG OMG EEEEEE IM OVERLOADED WITH PUPPY CUTENESS!!!
> Defos need to meet the gang they're all beauties!!! also welcome to the black and tan club
> 
> 
> ...


We will defo have a chi meet once they're all grown up abit  Black and Tan gang woo haha!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG you are officially a crazy Chihuahua lady lol!!!! Three puppies at the same time is going to be hard work (and now you will need another crate and name plaque lol)
> Pixie and Darcy are both adorable, I can see why you couldn't resist, but rather you than me


I know haha chi crazy! It will be hard work but I have a lot of time on my hands to make sure they're all well trained








I'm starting classes on September the 2nd I can't wait x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> hahaha !!! i'm so surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw thankyou Hun, they are great so happy


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Wow! Talk about impulse buying 😳! You will have your hands full. Very good looking group of pups ❤congrats!


Me and Curtis did talk about it a lot since the first time we viewed the litter and I was undecided but then once I saw her I really wanted her, her temperament was perfect and I think it will be nice for pixie to have her sister! It's going to take a lot of patience and dedication I will be sure to do my very best in glad you like them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Talk about impulse buying 😳! You will have your hands full. Very good looking group of pups ❤congrats!
> ...



Have fun! That's got to be one exciting house you have right about now. Your smooth coats are some of the prettiest I've seen. I'm sure for now you can crate the sisters together. They are likely used to being together anyway. It's good you and your husband have discussed all of your options. I remember talking to you a while ago and you were pretty set on just having one chi. I'm glad you changed your mind. Millie must be so confused lol, yet excited? How is she?

I also noticed Millie in the new carrier with her bb harness and cute tee. I love it! Reminds me of...me! Lol, when I take Ava out with me. We are actually having lunch outdoors as we speak.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


It is really exciting, loving every minute! 
That's the plan for the moment, they will stay together until there abit older. To be honest at the beginning I only ever did plan on having one but as millie grew I just fell in love with the breed, I also thought she would benefit from some company. Millie is doing great she's more spoilt than ever haha she will always be my baby even though she's the oldest. 
I know I'm just loving my new carrier she looks gorgeous! Us chi mamas have good taste  lol! It sounds lovely having lunch outside, it's 10:30pm here! Just gave them all a bath and a nail trim


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

OMG congrats they are so cute!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


I'm sure Millie is just happy to have playmates. It's like Christmas for her. 

Oh you just way and see how huge your collection of chi things gets. Especially having 4 girls. Last year I went from one carrier to 7! And Ava's wardrobe surpassed Kendall and Bailey's wardrobe in a matter of months. Us Chi moms do have great taste and some spoiled pups!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow. The photo of the 3 pups in your hand is one of the cutest I've ever seen. I love them all, especially pixie but I'm partial to dark faces.  Are you taking them to separate Puppy classes? Have fun, they are adorable. 💕💕💕


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats on the two newest additions, Pixie and Darcy! Love their names. They are both beautiful. I'm really surprised, but understand why you couldn't leave Darcy. Wow, you are going to be one busy "Chi" Mom, but how exciting.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg cuteness overload!! They are all stunning! I can't believe you ended up with a third puppy and 4 in total. haha Your house will be crazy now, but I'm sure you're also going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

xxcass said:


> OMG congrats they are so cute!!!


thankyou so much I love them to pieces! :cloud9:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm sure Millie is just happy to have playmates. It's like Christmas for her.
> 
> Oh you just way and see how huge your collection of chi things gets. Especially having 4 girls. Last year I went from one carrier to 7! And Ava's wardrobe surpassed Kendall and Bailey's wardrobe in a matter of months. Us Chi moms do have great taste and some spoiled pups!


omg im not surprised you can get some gorgeous things!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Wow. The photo of the 3 pups in your hand is one of the cutest I've ever seen. I love them all, especially pixie but I'm partial to dark faces.  Are you taking them to separate Puppy classes? Have fun, they are adorable. &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;



aw I would love to see some photos of your black chi! I can see the small photo and she looks absolutely adorable. the all three photo of them in my hands is my favourite too. I took some good ones this morning on my Nikon I will upload them later. as for puppy classes im not sure because the woman says im welcome to bring them all but I don't think it will be that easy but theres two classes a week so I could split the group and take two on wed and the other two on Friday or Curtis could just come with me and help me out. and thankyou I will <3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Congrats on the two newest additions, Pixie and Darcy! Love their names. They are both beautiful. I'm really surprised, but understand why you couldn't leave Darcy. Wow, you are going to be one busy "Chi" Mom, but how exciting.



thankyou  the name darcy came to meet straight away I think she really suits it, I surprise myself sometimes haha! it will be great when the pups have had their second injections because then we can all go for walks. 
it is going to be hard work, I have decided to do separate training sessions every day with each of them just like I did with millie


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg cuteness overload!! They are all stunning! I can't believe you ended up with a third puppy and 4 in total. haha Your house will be crazy now, but I'm sure you're also going to have a lot of fun.


Thank you very much! its just four times the fun, I have decided I am going to have separate training sessions with them every day just like I did with millie. I just hope they continue to get along as well as they are now. also you know that necklace you made, I would love to buy one from you if this is possible... I will pm you about it if that's okay?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> aw I would love to see some photos of your black chi! I can see the small photo and she looks absolutely adorable. the all three photo of them in my hands is my favourite too. I took some good ones this morning on my Nikon I will upload them later. as for puppy classes im not sure because the woman says im welcome to bring them all but I don't think it will be that easy but theres two classes a week so I could split the group and take two on wed and the other two on Friday or Curtis could just come with me and help me out. and thankyou I will <3


I teach Puppy Class and always try to encourage owners with siblings to bring each Pup to a separate class. I give discounts to encourage it, that's how important I think it is. It gives you one-on-one time with Pup and also teaches the Pup that they can have fun and be safe without their sibling. No matter what you choose I know you'll have fun and the daily single training sessions that you have planned sound perfect. These are lucky pups. 

This is Nibbler.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you very much for the advice kismet as I was undecided. what I may do is take millie and Gucci one week (with Curtis) we will have a dog each then the following week take pixie and darcy (with Curtis) and do it the same way. So that they all get one on one time. do you enjoy teaching the classes? where about do you live? I have found a well established teacher near me who does puppy classes so I may join this class aswel as the ringcraft class. nibbler is gorgeous and what a great name haha! your chis must be so well trained having you as a mama


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Thank you very much for the advice kismet as I was undecided. what I may do is take millie and Gucci one week (with Curtis) we will have a dog each then the following week take pixie and darcy (with Curtis) and do it the same way. So that they all get one on one time. do you enjoy teaching the classes? where about do you live? I have found a well established teacher near me who does puppy classes so I may join this class aswel as the ringcraft class. nibbler is gorgeous and what a great name haha! your chis must be so well trained having you as a mama


That sounds like a great idea, you're going to have so much fun training them. Actually puppy classes are my least favourite of everything I do. Some people are amazing but there are a number of people there coz the Vet told them to be there with an inappropriate breed and unrealistic expectations. It makes me sad sometimes. 😓

My guys are pretty well trained and have done some cool stuff but they are still dogs and are sometimes naughty which is funny. I'm in Sydney Australia.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> That sounds like a great idea, you're going to have so much fun training them. Actually puppy classes are my least favourite of everything I do. Some people are amazing but there are a number of people there coz the Vet told them to be there with an inappropriate breed and unrealistic expectations. It makes me sad sometimes. &#55357;&#56851;
> 
> My guys are pretty well trained and have done some cool stuff but they are still dogs and are sometimes naughty which is funny. I'm in Sydney Australia.



love the video you sent on pm, will reply on there


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG!!!!!! They are beautiful, it sounds like Curtis is a wonderful guy. My husband was the one that told me to go get Lily, we are so fortunate! Love the pictures, I have puppy envy. By the way, I have a son named Curtis, he is a doll.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good idea on the training, we did that with Mia & Raisin. I would have both at times, which was good. I wanted to train them to come and heel at the same time. It was a blast and something fun for us all to do together. I also took Lily when we got her to the same place. They all three know the same commands. It is so nice when I take them all out by myself. They all three gone through advanced training. I take them to nursing homes, etc.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> OMG!!!!!! They are beautiful, it sounds like Curtis is a wonderful guy. My husband was the one that told me to go get Lily, we are so fortunate! Love the pictures, I have puppy envy. By the way, I have a son named Curtis, he is a doll.


He is he's the best  I've took loads of new photos today we have had some really nice weather! It's actually quite an unusual name, nice choice for your son.
I can't wait to begin the training!


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

So adorable. I want more chis! I see a rescue of a bonded pair of chis online and I just want to adopt them right away haha. 

I'm the same as you going for one and coming back with two.. However mine was justified as my mother wanted a chi lol. Then we went out and got a chi/terrier rescue a month later without telling my dad.. Oh wait... He didn't know we were even getting the first two LOL. However he loves them to bits and didn't want my babies to leave him since I moved. I let him keep them for a while and then I got sad I didn't have them.. It's like when parents split and you have to let your kids go on weekends to see the other parent.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordnacht said:


> So adorable. I want more chis! I see a rescue of a bonded pair of chis online and I just want to adopt them right away haha.
> 
> I'm the same as you going for one and coming back with two.. However mine was justified as my mother wanted a chi lol. Then we went out and got a chi/terrier rescue a month later without telling my dad.. Oh wait... He didn't know we were even getting the first two LOL. However he loves them to bits and didn't want my babies to leave him since I moved. I let him keep them for a while and then I got sad I didn't have them.. It's like when parents split and you have to let your kids go on weekends to see the other parent.


You should get them  all dogs deserve a loving home that's the way I see it! I can imagine, you and your mam sounds like me and my hubby haha! I love that I'm not the only one that's chi crazy!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

OMG they are too cute triplets.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

motherdear said:


> OMG they are too cute triplets.


Thank you! They are amazing so funny, it's like a boxing ring in here they are all going nuts haha! Fighting for the head chihuahua title hahah!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! You definitely have your hands full now! LOL


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh wow! How cute! You are going to have your hands full! they are all so sweet. What does Millie think of the puppy overload?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Adorable! You definitely have your hands full now! LOL


I know haha, As if one wasn't enough to keep me busy!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh wow! How cute! You are going to have your hands full! they are all so sweet. What does Millie think of the puppy overload?


Millie is doing great she is being really loving with all the pups. She doesn't let them overcrowd her though, she still likes her space so I make sure to let millie do as she pleases in that way as I don't want her getting sick of them. I feel like mine and Millie's bond is better than ever, I feel like she's grateful that I've gave her playmates and it's nice as we still have our own time together, that reminds me I better take her out for her walk soon  and thank you I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG you are officially a crazy Chihuahua lady lol!!!! Three puppies at the same time is going to be hard work (and now you will need another crate and name plaque lol)
> Pixie and Darcy are both adorable, I can see why you couldn't resist, but rather you than me


Exactly what I was thinking. All are adorable but you have definately crossed the threshold!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Wicked Pixie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG you are officially a crazy Chihuahua lady lol!!!! Three puppies at the same time is going to be hard work (and now you will need another crate and name plaque lol)
> ...


I totally agree how much hard work it's going to be! I just couldn't resist gorgeous little Darcy


----------

